# GSD breeders in Florida?



## TheDarkCynder (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently had my GSD mix pass (RIP).

I would like to start looking into GSD breeders; I'm considering the possibility of getting a GSD around December. My pets have all been adopted from my local SPCA, so I am new to looking at breeders, and it's a little overwhelming.

I came here looking for guidance, I guess. I also have some questions before I ask where I could find a breeder in my area. (I was looking at GSD rescues near me too, so assume most of these questions could go for both a breeder or a rescue.)

I've been doing some research and I read that many breeders are very strict about who they allow to purchase their dogs? Rescues I have looked at ask about a lot of things too.

I have a fairly large fenced backyard, but the fence is only four or so feet, and is chain link. I wouldn't leave a dog out there unsupervised, but would this cause concern for a breeder or rescue to want to not let me have a dog? If it is, I could look into doing some improvements to it.

I live near Tampa, Florida. Does anybody know any reputable breeders (or recommend a rescue) that I should take a look at? I'd like a flat-backed GSD with lots of energy to go out and active a lot.

I'm not very selective about color; I mostly want a dog that I can be pretty active with. My previous dog had many fears from being abused before she went to the shelter where we got her, so I never got to really do anything exciting with her; she was afraid of adult men.

I realize GSDs from breeders are expensive, but I'd prefer to be on the lower end of that spectrum. I don't need an extremely fancy show dog, but I'd like a nice one.

I currently have three cats who are all treated properly, and I have a great vet within walking distance from my house. I also have a dog park and lots of fields nearby that I'd like to make use of. 

I'm also concerned a breeder might take concern about the ages of my family members. I'm 16. My parents are in their 60s. I realize the first thing many of you will think about is what I would do about a dog with college. I live very close to the main campus of University of South Florida, so I would live at home, but if I were to have to move in with a friend or get an apartment, one of my biggest concerns would be about keeping the dog. I have seriously thought over college and getting a dog now for some time; this isn't a decision I have made on a dime.

I have several hours every day to devote to a GSD; they are an extremely active breed.

The real reason I'm posting this here is I have an anxiety disorder that causes me to be uncomfortable asking individuals about certain things in fear of disappointing them. Talking to a breeder or rescue probably wouldn't be an easy thing for me to do since there's a lot of things I could say that might disappoint or cause negativity about my home and the possibility of a GSD.

I really hate to post this topic so disorganized. My posts on forums are usually better thought out. I'm sorry if you had a hard time understanding what I have been asking.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:welcome: I can't help you with recommendations, as I don't know any in your area lol.
But, definitely check out this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Would you be willing to have the puppy shipped to you? I just ask because it would widen the recommendations other members could give you and your breeder possibilities in general. Not a must of course  
Good luck and I hope the other members can help ya out more!

Also- Make sure your parents are onboard. This is a key thing that rescues and breeders will be concerned about. Because it has to be someone 18+ who buys/adopts the dog initially (from my knowledge-correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## dutch'sdad (Oct 12, 2012)

I live just outside of tampa and recently got a pup from a kennel in odessa...I've owned 12 shepherds and this black/red male is by far the finest creature I've shared my live with...el divo kennels is the name...good luck in your pursuit...if you care to meet, pm me and I'll be glad to show off my better half


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Call Andrew
von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

dutch'sdad said:


> I live just outside of tampa and recently got a pup from a kennel in odessa...I've owned 12 shepherds and this black/red male is by far the finest creature I've shared my live with...el divo kennels is the name...good luck in your pursuit...if you care to meet, pm me and I'll be glad to show off my better half


You're right El Divo is one of the finest in Florida


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

zyppi said:


> Call Andrew
> von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


:thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I believe Betty / Little River Canine is in Florida,,check with her, if she has nothing available she may be able to direct you to someone


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Little River Canine - Betty Mathena - is in Florida.....up at top...not sure what part of the state....

She is a board member


Lee


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

_**** Removed by ADMIN - Advertising/sellings of dogs/litters not allowed **** _


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Heidi's Legacy is right near you, in Lithia. They are a great rescue that rescues mostly GSDs.

Heidi's Legacy - Florida All Breed Dog Rescue

Also, on the other side of the state, just outside of Jacksonville, is K-9 Services GSD Rescue. They have a few puppies right now, one of which I temp fostered before she went to her new home, which apparently didn't work out (couldn't have been her fault she is awesome), her name is Mea.

http://www.k-9services.net/

And there is also GSD Rescue of Central Florida, I think they are in the Orlando area.

http://www.gsrfl.com/


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Welcome to the board and I think your post was very well thought out, absolutely no reason to apologize.

Your age is a factor. That being said it is only one piece of the overall puzzle or picture. A breeder that is concerned about the placement of their pups will talk to you and your parents at length about the dog and different situations. 

With that being said I have sold a puppy to a 10 year old young lady and make no doubt about it, that is her dog. Vet appointments are arranged when she is off school, and she once removed dog walking privileges from her mother because her mother would not use the prong collar and dropped the leash once when she was walking him. LOL 

Mom did see the error of her ways and was allowed to walk the dog again after careful teaching by the daughter. 

You have a lot of breeders in Florida to choose from, many are in the Tampa area. I suggest that right now you find the breeder that is the best fit for you, one that will answer all your questions, one that you can build a relationship with, and one that you trust to help find you the perfect dog.

And most importantly I'm sorry about the loss of your dog. They can really take a part of us with them when they leave.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Heidi's Legacy is right near you, in Lithia. They are a great rescue that rescues mostly GSDs.
> 
> Heidi's Legacy - Florida All Breed Dog Rescue
> 
> ...


Great recommendations. K-9 Services and GSRFL are the two I went through for a while before getting Duke. 

GSRFL was a bit slow to respond and even slower to helping you select dogs to meet. However, they eventually did get back to me, and were still friendly. They had some great dogs up for adoption as well. The dogs were in great shape.. I could see they gave them excellent care. 

K-9 Services was great! She responded pretty quick, and actively helped me sort through all the dogs letting me know the pros and cons and who she thought would live well with Zira. The dogs are in the northern part of FL... so it may be a bit of a drive.... but, she was excellent to work with. If I didn't get Duke, I was definitely going to keep looking through her rescue. Honest lady, and easy to work with. She REALLY cares about these dogs.

Heidie's legacy also has a TON of GSDs running through their system. Friend them on Facebook... you'll see a ton of updates and available dogs. However, they never got back to me after I contacted them a few times... so, the wait time for them may be lengthy and I wouldn't keep them as my only link. Though, if you have them on FB, they often post about dogs that are NOT in a rescue yet... that you can very well go to the shelter and rescue without them. So maybe keep that in mind. Most of these dogs are on the list to be euthanized soon too.... so, it's a great place to look for dogs that are REALLY in need of a home asap.

As far as breeders go... I PMed you with some input on that. There are a lot of great breeders that are even members on here. Just depends what you are looking for.... working line, show line? From what you stated in your original post... it sounds like maybe a german showline would fit best... though, if you are interested in a working line and are able to work with the dog often... there are MANY great breeders for them as well. 

It's very intimidating at first. Just take your time, learn everything you can, take everything on this forum as a suggestion... do your own research. Trust me, that's the most important thing! Look at all the kennels... you will need to contact them though. Talk to them about the breed, make sure they know what they are talking about. Look for health tests, hip and elbow certs, titles, post the pedigree here and let others take a look at them... lots of knowledge here with that to learn from. It may take a while, but in the end you'll find an awesome dog if you follow all the steps.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## TheDarkCynder (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you for all of the replies. I'll expand some connections for now, then come nearer to December I'll start becoming more serious about deciding if I should get a GSD and actually start looking into buying/adopting one.

However, nobody has said anything about my question about my fence. Will this be a problem?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a 3 ft (maybe 3 1/2?) chain link fence around the front part of my yard, none of the rescues I've fostered for seemed to think it was a problem and my dog has never tested it- but with him, he wouldn't leave even without a fence.

It is possible to jump over though so I would not leave a dog outside unattended unless you are 100% sure they wouldn't jump it.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I have farm fence as my perimeter fence and that is not more then 4 feet tall. I would never leave a dog out in out unsupervised but I only had one dog jump it.

Ironically she was running around in a panic trying to get back to my side of the fence. LOL Don't think she had quite figured out how she got on the other side.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lucky Paw said:


> **** Removed by ADMIN - Advertising/sellings of dogs/litters not allowed ****


 
Your dog is 10 months old. Why are you breeding him?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Lucky Paw said:


> **** Removed by ADMIN - Advertising/sellings of dogs/litters not allowed ****


Those are some serious credentials.....sign me up for a pup.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

TheDarkCynder said:


> Thank you for all of the replies. I'll expand some connections for now, then come nearer to December I'll start becoming more serious about deciding if I should get a GSD and actually start looking into buying/adopting one.
> 
> However, nobody has said anything about my question about my fence. Will this be a problem?


I'm NOT sure if Diane Roberts is still active in GSD rescue (she's in the Tampa area), however, this link has her listed as the MID-ATLANTIC and SOUTHEAST contact person for the American German Shepherd Rescue Association ... it gives her phone number and email address. REGIONAL RESCUE CONTACTS - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.

Without going out and measuring it, my chain link fence is about 4 feet and I've never had a problem keeping any of the Hooligans in the yard.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SEARCH ... HOPE YOU FIND A FANTASTIC DOG!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Also, I volunteer for an organization called Paws on Parole in Alachua County. They take 6 dogs from the county shelter and have inmates help train them for 8 weeks. This current class has a black GSD female- just about a year old. She is a sweetheart, I handled her today at her first outing. 
Check her out!!! Paws on Parole - Home
The next outing is in two weeks, in Gainesville.
The dogs graduate November 9th.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Also, I volunteer for an organization called Paws on Parole in Alachua County. They take 6 dogs from the county shelter and have inmates help train them for 8 weeks. This current class has a black GSD female- just about a year old. She is a sweetheart, I handled her today at her first outing.
> Check her out!!! Paws on Parole - Home
> The next outing is in two weeks, in Gainesville.
> The dogs graduate November 9th.


IMHO programs like this are a win/win situation for everyone concerned, both humans and canines!!! Do you know if Marion County has a similar program?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Gayle! I know someone from Marion County Humane Society came to an outing a year or so ago...I'm not sure if they were trying to get a program started or not. I don't think they have one currently, but I will ask our program director. You are more than welcome to come up to Gainesville and check out the program during an outing!


----------

